# AQUARIOFILIA MARINHA > Discussão Geral, Técnica e Equipamento >  [Dúvida]Nova Iluminação

## Ruben Cristiano

Boas,

a minha dúvida é a seguinte, tenho um aquário(80x45x45) de sensivelmente 120L, mais Litro menos Litro, e quero agora mudar de iluminação, adquiri dois projectores hqi de 150W, gostaria de saber se me aconcelham a colocar apenas um ou os dois, quero manter todo o tipo de corais. E que temperatura de cor me aconselham a adquirir nas lampadas?

Abraço

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Sinceramente um chega perfeitamente, no entanto se fosse eu colocaria os dois! A temperatura que escolheria, seria qualquer uma entre 10000K e os 14000K! 

Neste momento uso Giesemann, com temperatura 12500K, estou satisfeito, no entanto tens que ter cuidado com os UV, pois estas lâmpadas não têm protecção UV.

Já agora, vais meter T5, certo?

Abraços! :SbOk:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

tenho um aqua... com dimensões parecidas com o  teu e tem 85x50x65... e tenho dois projectores de 150 e duas t5 de 24w.... e se fosse hoje metia uma de 400w.... (o abuso)lolol o jose conhece o meu aqua.... e penso que até nem tem muita luz.... atençao a temperatura, tive que meter um chiller... apesar de ele trabalhar muito pouco...

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

> Boas...
> 
> Sinceramente um chega perfeitamente, no entanto se fosse eu colocaria os dois! A temperatura que escolheria, seria qualquer uma entre 10000K e os 14000K! 
> 
> Neste momento uso Giesemann, com temperatura 12500K, estou satisfeito, no entanto tens que ter cuidado com os UV, pois estas lâmpadas não têm protecção UV.
> 
> Já agora, vais meter T5, certo?
> 
> Abraços!


Boas,

obrigado pela resposta. Se colocar os dois, não há perigo de queimar os corais? Comprei os projectores a um membro do forum, e já têm vidro uv stop, se que as lampadas que vieram têm uma cor muito amarelada mesmo.
Estava a pensar em não colocar t5, apenas o projector. o que me aconselham?

Abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> Boas,
> 
> obrigado pela resposta. Se colocar os dois, não há perigo de queimar os corais? Comprei os projectores a um membro do forum, e já têm vidro uv stop, se que as lampadas que vieram têm uma cor muito amarelada mesmo.
> Estava a pensar em não colocar t5, apenas o projector. o que me aconselham?
> 
> Abraço.


Boas...

É suposto os projectores ficarem a 15-20 cm da água e quando se colocam corais novos, deixá-los na areia para que se habituem à luz, se assim for não tens problemas!

A cor amarelada significa poucos Kelvin (a baixo de 10000K).

Eu colocaria no mínimo duas T5, actínicas, ou com uma temperatura de cor igual ou superior a 20000K.

Abraços! :SbOk:

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

> Boas...
> 
> É suposto os projectores ficarem a 15-20 cm da água e quando se colocam corais novos, deixá-los na areia para que se habituem à luz, se assim for não tens problemas!
> 
> A cor amarelada significa poucos Kelvin (a baixo de 10000K).
> 
> Eu colocaria no mínimo duas T5, actínicas, ou com uma temperatura de cor igual ou superior a 20000K.
> 
> Abraços!


Muito obrigado pela ajuda. Em principio então colocarei os dois projectores.
Então a minha única alternativa as t5 actinicas é colocar nos projectores lampadas com temperatura igual ou superior a 20000K?

Abraço.

----------


## Gil Miguel

Boas

Só com projectores HQI ficarás sempre com algumas zonas com "sombras"

As HQI´s de 20000k têm um espectro bastante azulado, mas o problema será o mesmo.

Eu não colocaria mais de um projector HQI para essa litragem, devido ao aquecimento e complementava esse projector com 2 t5´s de 24W.

Podes colocar 1 HQI de 14000k e uma t5 actinica e outra com um espectro de 10000-12000k.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

> tenho um aqua... com dimensões parecidas com o teu e tem 85x50x65... e tenho dois projectores de 150 e duas t5 de 24w.... e se fosse hoje metia uma de 400w.... (o abuso)lolol o jose conhece o meu aqua.... e penso que até nem tem muita luz.... atençao a temperatura, tive que meter um chiller... apesar de ele trabalhar muito pouco...


Boas...

O Aquário do Ricardo, tem dimensões parecidas com o teu, quanto à temperatura, de facto, sobe um bocadinho (mas acho que com umas ventoinhas baixava, o do Ricardo é caso especial, pois está à porta de casa que dá directamente para a rua).

Em relação a colocar HQI de 20000K, o problema, como o Gil Miguel diz são as sombras, eu colocaria uma solução parecida com a do Ricardo!

Um reparo, terás que ter em conta os consumos! :yb665:   :Icon Cry:  

Abraços! :SbOk2:

----------


## Ricardo Bulario

neste momento tenho essa iluminação.... e já tive ventoinhas......... mas com "medo" do veraõ comprei o chiller, aqui a uns dias a temperatura subiu na rua aos 30 graus e o chiller ao durante o dia deve ter trabalhado umas duas horas....., as minhas luzes ligam durante o "nosso" dia. pra tua litragem talvez mete-se 1 de 150w e 4 t5 de 24 duas de 20000k e duas de 10000k e a hqi de 10000k ficavas com uma luz brutal, e com pouco aquecimento...

----------


## Christian Gnad

Tenho à 5 anos 100 x 40 x 50 ( 200Lt) sempre com uma HQI de 150watts de 10000K e uma T8 actinica e nunca foi insuficiente para os corais. Aliás, sempre achei suficiente...

 Abraço

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

Muito obrigado pela ajuda, e opiniões pessoal. Penso que vou optar por pôr um projector hqi e duas t5. agora o meu problema é que gostava de colocar umas fans para estrair o calor e não percebo nada de ligações electricas :yb665:  . Não há ninguem que me dê uma luz( :SbSourire2: ) sobre a ligação das fans e das t5?

Abraço.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Como referi no meu primeiro post, a tua opção é suficiente. No entanto tive um aquário de metro e coloquei 2 HQI de 150W, 6 T5 de 39W, pois achava insuficiente a luz!

 Quanto às ventoinhas e às T5, pertendes colocar como? 

Ventoinhas de PC? T5 compras os balastros e fazes DIY, que balastros (as ligações diferem de marca para marca, modelo para modelo)?

Abraços!

----------


## Ruben Cristiano

> Boas...
> 
> Como referi no meu primeiro post, a tua opção é suficiente. No entanto tive um aquário de metro e coloquei 2 HQI de 150W, 6 T5 de 39W, pois achava insuficiente a luz!
> 
>  Quanto às ventoinhas e às T5, pertendes colocar como? 
> 
> Ventoinhas de PC? T5 compras os balastros e fazes DIY, que balastros (as ligações diferem de marca para marca, modelo para modelo)?
> 
> Abraços!


Entao talvez seja mesmo melhor colocar os dois projectores hqi e 2 t5.... estava a pensar em fazer uma calha e nela incorporar as ventuinhas, não sei se são ventuinhas de pc que se costuma colocar, essa era a minha proxima pergunta, e se são como as posso fazer a ligação.
Quanto ao balastro ainda nao sei, tenho de estudar melhor isto da calha, espaço, e todo o resto.

----------


## José Francisco Duarte

Boas...

Eu sugiro, que faças outra coisa, coloca apenas uma HQI de 150W e 4 t5 de 24W, caso aches pouco, fazes o "upgrade", evitas gastos desnecessários!

Sim podes usar esse tipo de ventoinha!

Para isso tens de arranjar um transformador universal ou da voltagem das ventoinhas. Sugiro que arranjes um Universal de 1 Amp, para poderes ligar várias ventoinhas (caso seja de menor amperagem, poderá queimar, caso o consumo seja superior ao que ele fornece). 

Essas ventoinhas são simples, poderão ter 2 ou 3 fios (dependendo se são controláveis ou não), sugiro igualmente que compres as primeiras, mas caso não consigas, basta que não uses o 3º fio (podes cortar), depois ligas o vermelho ao positivo do transformador e o preto ao negativo.

Se usares várias, poderás ligar em paralelo ao mesmo transformador. É bastante simples, se tiveres dúvidas, coloca!

Abraços!

----------

